# Goodbye



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a pretty horse in your sig : ) I'd just thought I'd say Bye too. : )


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great to meet you! I am Canadian, from British Columbia myself  Saskatchewan is a wonderful place, most of my family is from there 

Cannot wait to get to know you more  Welcome!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Goodbye!!! Nice to meet you, hope to see you soon!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> That's a pretty horse in your sig : ) I'd just thought I'd say Bye too. : )


:lol: Handsome is what he is, that's Alto my stallion, who wears a bright pink saddle blanket and is bullied by his mares, so we try and use manly words to make him feel better.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

hello im from the UK and have been to Canada- a beautiful, big country, i am very jelous. welcome to HF


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey! Welcome aboard. Hope you enjoy visiting the forum. Looking forwards to hearing about your horse adventures and definitely hope to see pics of those foals :wink:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Alto & Fancy both want to come visit us here in KY.


----------



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

Goodbye all the way from Oklahoma!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well Cat I asked the guys and they said seeing as spring seems to be coming, they'll just tough it out here for a while longer:lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome from another one "near the best before date" :lol:


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! Someone else who says "zed" and not "zee", spells "colour " and "labour" with a U! 
I'm in Ontario, welcome fellow cannuck. Oh, and tell your stallion that real men wear pink!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

bye  hahaha

but seriously, welcome to the forum  that horse in your pic looks gorgeous


----------

